# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  حديقة الفصول الأربعة: طبيعة ساحرة وإبداع بلا حدود

## دموع الغصون

الحديقة التي سنتحدث عنها اليوم فهي مميزة جداً، ليس فقط لجمالها وتناسقها ولكن لأنها من صنع وإشراف وعناية شخصين فقط!! 

حديقة الفصول الأربعة التي تقع في إحدى ضواحي Walsall غرب انجلترا، هي في الحقيقة حديقة منزلية تقع في الفناء الخلفي لمنزل من حقبة الثلاثينيات مملوك لطوني و ماري نيوتن، حيث قاما بتعلم فن تنسيق وزراعة الحدائق معاً كهواية دون أي مساعدة خارجية، وعلى مر 20 عاماً استطاعا أن يزرعا حديقة من أجمل الحدائق المنزلية في العالم ليحصدا بذلك ثمرة مجهودهما الفريد! 

تحتوي الحديقة على 3000 نبته من الصنوبريات والأزاليات والشجيرات وغيرها من النباتات التي تم ترتيبها وتنسيقها بشكل مدهش في مساحة 46×17 متر فقط! 

ولنقدر حجم المجهود الذي بذلاه طوني وماري فقد قاما بالعناية بهذه النباتات يومياً لمدة 20 عاماً! فضلاً عن التخلص من الأعشاب الضارة والحفاظ على النباتات من التقلبات الجوية خاصة في فصل الشتاء، حيث قاما بتغطية النباتات بكل ما يمكن استخدامه من أكياس ومفارش للحفاظ عليها من برودة الجو، كما يقومان بزراعة نباتات جديدة كل ربيع

يقوم الزوجان نيوتن بفتح حديقتهما في أيام محددة كل عام برسم دخول 4.6 دولارات فقط، يجمعانها لصالح برامج ومخططات البستنة الخيرية، وقد نجحا في جمع 31,000 دولار على مر الأعوام الماضية!

أترككم الآن مع صور للحديقة خلال الفصول الأربعة:
فصل الربيع: 

فصل الصيف: 


فصل الخريف: 



فصل الشتاء:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رائعه بكل فصولها ،، 

اهتمامهم ولّد روعه في هذا المكان 


اشكركـ دموع*

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع رائع بكل ماتحمله الكلمة من معنى 

اهتماماتهم بتولد سحر بحد ذاته للناظر 



مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين على المرور الجميل والتعليقات الرائعة 
لاروحكم الجوري

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين على المرور الجميل والتعليقات الرائعة 
لاروحكم الجوري

----------


## shams spring

*يا الهي ما اروع الطبيعة
ما شاء الله على هالمنظر المريح للاعين ...جد انهم مبدعين بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى .... فعلا رائعة بكل فصولها ....!

يسلمو دموع على هالانتقاء الجميل ...روووعة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة شمس على المرور الجميل 
بالفعل اي اهتمام بولد ابداع فكيف لو كان اهتمام بحديقه طبيعي تطلع هيك جنه معهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة شمس على المرور الجميل 
بالفعل اي اهتمام بولد ابداع فكيف لو كان اهتمام بحديقه طبيعي تطلع هيك جنه معهم

----------


## (dodo)

ما شاءالله 
عنجد اشي كتير حلو
يسلمو دموع  :Smile:

----------


## مادلين

ما شالله جد بجننو

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لكل فصل كلمته , لكن فصل الربيع أعلاها .

----------

